# Small Skinners



## NYWoodturner (Oct 18, 2014)

Henry (@SENC ) and I have been discussing a knife made for him in continuation from a post in a different thread. He requested one and sent me pictures of knives he liked that suited his purpose. I came up with two designs that I will be sending Henry to choose from. The steel is 52100. The wood is Wild Almond Burl. Blade length is 3.5" on each and overall length is 7.25". These are pics of the knives, and I will attempt to get a couple of sheaths done before I send them. I will send Henry both of these and he will decide once he has them in hand which he like better. C&C welcome and encouraged.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tclem (Oct 18, 2014)

Man I'm fixing to make a knife now. That is awesome. Of course my first one will look better

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice Knifes BEAUTIFUL wood and finish..... i like the first style- not that it matters............

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 18, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Man I'm fixing to make a knife now. That is awesome. Of course my first one will look better


I honestly hope it does! This is more addicting than turning ever thought about being - and you know how devote a turner I am. I'm glad to see someone else join the Torment  arena, especially another turner!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## myingling (Oct 18, 2014)

Great work ,,,Fine choice of wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

Those are both scrumptulicious in all respects. I'd hate to be Henry and have to decide. The shape pof both are beautiful but having been taught to skin with a Persian I natural would gravitate toward the blade of second one. Next time you make one combine that first handle with the second blade, not that it would be better just something to try. The almond burl is something I have never seen before. Lovely knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 18, 2014)

Happy, Happy, Happy!!!

@Kevin, no amount of reverse psychology is gonna work. Mine, mine, mine. Step aside, sir!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LSCG (Oct 18, 2014)

those are Killer Scott!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 18, 2014)

WOW! You more than knocked it outta the park with that pair!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 18, 2014)

WOW Scott, those handles are gorgeous and your background in the pictures is in great taste. Oh, and the blades look good to. I agree with Kevin about combining them and see what comes up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 18, 2014)

Outstanding work Scott !!! That wood is gorgeous too !!! Tell you what tho, send em both to me and I will choose for @SENC since he won't be able to. Then I will keep it safe for him so it doesn't get dirty .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 18, 2014)

Beautiful knives, Scott, and Henry is a winner either way!

Henry, feel free to send me the other one tell Scott it was lost in the mail on return...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 19, 2014)

Very good Scott. You are getting better with every new knife. Wood is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bench1holio (Oct 19, 2014)

Both beautiful knives scott!
In my experience with skinning the one with the drop point wins every time as the other one with the hook tip seems to catch the gut when skinning up the belly...( just my opinion :))

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 19, 2014)

outstanding job scott. very beutiful wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 19, 2014)

Very Very Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 19, 2014)

@SENC just send me the fat one...it'll fit my man hands better than yours.

Fantastic work Scott!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 19, 2014)

I keep coming back to look again and again... both to see these beautiful knives and to gloat. I'm very excited, and thanks again, Scott!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2014)

Holy moly.....those are just stunning. I like the handle on the right. nice n thick for man sized hands....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

SENC said:


> I keep coming back to look again and again... and to gloat. I'm very excited!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SENC (Oct 19, 2014)

I only wish I'd asked for curly koa, @Kevin!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

SENC said:


> I only wish I'd asked for curly koa, @Kevin!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 7


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 19, 2014)

Who ticked off @Brink?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Who ticked off @Brink?



He just found out the earth is not really flat. He had been planning a trip to the edge for 17 years.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Oct 19, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Who ticked off @Brink?



Everyone 



Kevin said:


> He just found out the earth is not really flat. He had been planning a trip to the edge for 17 years.



My world ain't flat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow... got my hands on these knives today and they are even more spectacular in person! It is going to be hard to send one back! Thank you so much, Scott, for making this knife for me and for allowing me to be the first to purchase an SS original knife!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 28, 2014)

TOO NICE to be sending one back Henry, I would have bought both for a matched set...


----------

